
Why Google Cardboard Not Occulus Will Drive VR - prbuckley
http://www.wareable.com/vr/wareable-why-google-cardboard-not-oculus-rift-will-drive-the-future-of-vr-976
======
shostack
I bought an Unofficial Cardboard 2+ after being blown away by the Samsung
GearVR demo I tried. I've used it maybe twice since then.

Granted I am using it with my old Nexus 4 which doesn't have the greatest
resolution, but the experience still is way off. There is a certain level of
tracking that is very noticeably missing when going from a GearVR to the
Cardboard, and I can only imagine a similar gap between the high-end dedicated
desktop-driven headsets about to hit the market and the GearVR.

The gap is the difference between "crap, it's out of alignment again--maybe if
I just keep my head slightly tilted..." and "whoah, I just jumped when I
turned around and saw a shark swimming at me."

I agree that in the future low-end headsets will likely be dominant, but the
motion tracking needs to get a lot better with them to even be worth going
through the hassle. The app experience also needs to dramatically improve in
terms of quality and input options.

